# About zooming in OBS 0.20



## sneaky4oe (Aug 10, 2017)

Is it me, or is current mechanism of zooming to stage is too complicated? Why not make it zoom in and out by the mouse wheel, so the center of zoomed area is at cursor's point?


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm confused, it does use the mouse wheel?

As for zooming in to the point where the cursor is, I think you vastly underestimate how complicated something like that can be to implement.


----------



## sneaky4oe (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, like use it without additional buttons on the keyboard.

Added the ability to zoom in the preview for detailed editing while in canvas/output preview scaling modes. To use, click the preview, then hold down space bar and use the mouse wheel scroll to zoom in/out
Because for me it doesn't work this way...


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2017)

Ah, the patch notes are a bit hard to follow. You have to set the scaling mode to something OTHER than scale to window for it to be active.

See the detailed blog post here for more info on how it actually works: https://obsproject.com/blog/whats-new-in-obs-studio-20-0


----------

